
Facebook is turning a blind eye to global political manipulation - waffle_ss
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/craigsilverman/facebook-ignore-political-manipulation-whistleblower-memo
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24474343).

